# Valintine coyotes



## alleyyooper (Feb 16, 2017)

Monday the 13th Dean and I got together just after 8 AM for a day of calling coyotes. We started in the much warmer weather at the farm where we had called and saw one coyote across the river but wouldn’t cross a couple weeks ago. Once again we get set up in nearly the same spot get the caller going with a young deer in distress sound. Call had been going about 10 minutes when a single coyote showed up on our side of the river in Dean’s zone, . Dean let it get almost to the decoy before squeezing the shot off. One down for the day early in the call sequence, wait another 20 minutes with a mating call and saw no more. Dean gets his male coyote ready for the trip back to his truck, once back there Dean suggest we stop at a couple farms on the other side of the river and see if we can get permission to hunt. We stopped in two places; first one the farmer Mr. Abhenry was fine with use hunting there during the week only till April when they started working the fields for the spring planting. We agreed on a stop hunting date of April 20th the earliest date he had of starting to plant. Said we can start in again next fall/winter at the end of fire arm deer season. Second place we stopped the older lady said her husband was at a auction sale and she didn’t know when he would be home but we could call and it would be OK to leave the pictures of our group so she could show him we were not a bunch of crazy kids. She Mrs. Ladner said the farm had been her grandfathers, fathers and they were real close to getting the centennial farm plaque, She had never seen any coyotes around the area till about 1992, when she saw one out in a field she thought was some ones dog, but her son had come in the house a couple days later and told her he has seen a coyote. 

We Leave there and head to the Wisner’s farm, they had been hearing coyotes every morning and evening for almost two weeks now. We had talked and decided it was mating season and the sun was so warm we might call some in with the horney female sound we have and tie a extra couple feathers on the weasel ball decoys tail to make it look bigger.

Boy that sweet talk sure had the males howling, but a couple bolder ones were coming to meet this hot female. First one is in my zone and fell at the bark of the Swift. Second one about 5 minutes later Dean collected.

We decided once we have the coyotes loaded we should go hand have a lunch, Little place in a little village with a 4 way stop has a really nice plain place for family’s with good food. Special of the day was a hot pork sandwich, Homemade bread sliced thick with pork piled on then covered with gravy, green beans, and homemade Peach Pie.

I told Dean as we were finishing up that we should go and hunt the MacArthur’s farm as they had told me last Saturday they had seen a coyote crossing one of their fields and the drive would let out lunch settle during the drive. We arrive at the farm, gather our gear and head out. This place had a 20 acre wood lot with a high ridge at the edge so you can see down in the wood pretty good. Set the horny female loose on the caller watching down in the woods where we have seen them come from before. At 16 minutes we see one coming, stopping and putting his nose to the air it is a very still day and warm for this time of year. Once again we get it to start coming again but it stopped to look at the decoy at about 130 yards, since it was Dean’s zone he fired as soon as it stopped that time. Another dead coyote for Dean to drag out in what has become slippery mud, the sticky kind that keeps building up on your boots till they feel like they weigh 100 pounds each. Once back at the truck we clean the mud off best we can decide that it is so muddy we should just quit, Dean wants to stop at a gun shop on the way back and see if they have any small rifle primers and 22 mag ammo. Dean buys a thousand primers and passed on the 22 mag ammo at $31.00 for a box. He did get excited when he saw a old Savage 99 250 – 3000, he put it in lay away.






Al


----------



## blades (Feb 16, 2017)

Good move on the Savage


----------



## Heffalump (Feb 25, 2017)

Nice!!

Mrs Heffalump was quite irate this morning. She spotted a pair of coyotes casing her chicken pen. Unable to contain herself, she bolted out the back door and shouted them off. As soon as she came back in the house, I suggested that a better solution would have been to remain calm, grab her Winchester, and dispach them (at least one) from the deck. As it were, they would be free to return as soon as we left for work.

Apparently this struck a chord with her. I have been notified that she is going coyote hunting tomorrow morning. She has downloaded a predator call app to her cellphone, and will be bluetoothing it to a wireless speaker which she will hide in some brush near her chicken yard.

Not sure if I should be nervous.....or turned on.....

...or both....?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 25, 2017)

What does coyote taste like?


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 25, 2017)

Like coyote ya ninie. Want the recipe? I have a couple, but really like it properly seasoned and grilled.

 Al


----------



## Jasonrkba (Feb 27, 2017)

Considered very much an invasive nuisance animal around here. I here them almost every night. We have the hybrids also. Your post made me think it's time to get out the AR and then the herd. They where so bad a few years ago they where chasing the horses. Mrs Heffalump sounds like quite a character.


----------



## Heffalump (Feb 27, 2017)

She's pretty boss.

Nothing came in. The old walker hound gave 'em a pretty decent tailing the morning before, so they'd likely not been too enthusiastic about venturing into the yard so soon.


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 27, 2017)

Noting I like better than a female who will fix her own problems without a mans help.

 Al


----------



## Heffalump (Feb 27, 2017)

I tell her all the time "I'd love to help, but I'm a feminist."


----------

